# Fayetteville Gun and Knife Show



## Redwolf

Just got back from the gun show and dam the prices, and junk. I dont go to buy snacks and jewelry. seen a few AR's with a ok price tag, ammo I can get it cheaper online and locally. Seen a AR-10 for 4800, seen one in shooters yesterday for 1600. but I did find a mag for my 39 smith. one stand had reloading items, but again I can buy it locally cheaper. Its gotten to a big waste of time going. people think they are getting deals by buying there but dont check prices before they go.


----------



## Todd

Gun shows have turned into a waste of time and money for me. It's been over a year since I've gone to one and I don't intend to go anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## bruce333

Redwolf said:


> Just got back from the gun show and dam the prices, and junk. I dont go to buy snacks and jewelry. seen a few AR's with a ok price tag, ammo I can get it cheaper online and locally. Seen a AR-10 for 4800, seen one in shooters yesterday for 1600.


I've been laughing all week at the 103.5 radio ads for the "gun show prices". :anim_lol:


----------



## Brevard

I went to one in concord a few weeks ago. It was stupid. Well I might have liked it better if I didnt go with my cousin. He went to look for a ruger 10/22. I didnt get to look at any knives, pistols, assualt type rifles. Just the shotguns and hunting rifles (ohhh ahhhh, :roll.

There are two gun stores here. One has ok prices on some stuff, and the other store is just high. The prices at that gun show made that one store look cheap. $400 for a single shot 12 gauge. The pistol table was crowded. The glocks were about $20 to $50 higher than the decent store here. But the only better thing was they had alot, so it would be worth it if the gun store here was out and you had to wait for the order to get here. Didnt get to go through the rest of the pistol section because of the crowd.

I saw the Sham-Wow people sell more stuff than anyone. I did pick up some reload .40 s&w hollowpoints for $30 for 100 rounds. Which wasnt bad. I bought 3 boxes. Also bought a new clip for my ruger. It would get hung up while you was manually unloading the clip and all the bullets would fall out and the spring and stuff would be hung up near the bottom. Tried to fix it but couldnt.

It was a croc. Waited 30 mins to get in and had to pay $7. I was going to go to the one they had in Asheville about 3 or 4 weeks ago. Got to the civic center and my wife blew a tire so we had to go find her to get it fixed for her. Later heard it from some buddies that they didnt have squat and the prices were outragious.


----------



## king2756

I haven't been but there's one near Wilmington coming up that calls itself the "Real Wilmington Gun Show." The website is www.realwilmingtongunshow.com. No flea market items allowed. Has anyone been?

Will


----------



## kev74

Haven't you guys heard? Gun shows aren't for buying any more. You go for the experience! Where else can you look at garage sale crap with marked up prices, buy beef jerky that’s been handles by thousands of people, buy a gun for above MSRP and get bumped and groped like a 18 year old girl at Mardi Gras while you try to make your way through the isles? There's even Nazi and Klan memorabilia for the racists and haters...um, I mean historical collectors.

That being said, I still like to go and look.


----------

